# Non solo soldi



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ho riletto velocemente molti messaggi
> ma vi accorgete quante volte compare il fatto che sia un problema che ci abbia rimesso dei soldi?
> Ringrazio tutto per l'accorata apprensione, ma ho fatto diligentemente I miei conti.
> Li potevo spendere meglio? certo, c'e' sempre un meglio, ma sono certo che anche qui ciascuno avrebbe comunque il SUO meglio per cui, pazienza.
> ...


Ma sulla separazione hai preso una decisione definitiva?


----------

